# Is the Workmate 225 a Worthwhile Puchase?



## paulnwa

I am considering buying a new Black & Decker Workmate Model 225. I plan to use it mostly as a work stand to hold a portable router table or a Ridgid Oscillating Spindle/Belt sander. The user reviews seem to lament a gross loss of quality compared to the earlier models, which seems to be a common phenomenon these days. Do any of you fellow LJ'ers have one of these Model 225 Workmates? If so, what is your opinion of it? I will appreciate any advice and opinions you can offer. Thanks,


----------



## ssnvet

I have the larger model … I think it's 425,and I think that in general, Workmates are very handy…. especially in a small shop with limited bench space…. and not so many clamping options.

Now that I have three benches and a counter in my shop, I don't use it that often… but it still makes a sturdy platform in the corner or a handy portable bench for outdoor projects.


----------



## PaulDoug

I've had one since they first came out. I have used it often for what must be over 30 years. Recently I have seen some on Craigslist at very good prices, been temped to pick up another. For the last several years it has been my work table in my little shop. Has a 4' x 2' piece of 3/4 in plywood clamped on it. It has been a work horse for me.


----------



## LoriF

I have an old Workmate 400 and being it's the only workbench/work surface I find it very versatile. Of course, I've learned how to expand it's capabilities by searching Google & Google Images. I snugged of a 2" x 4" x 4ft in the jaws and centered a 4' x 4' piece baltic birch on top, marked to midpoint then removed both in order to screw the board to plywood. Drop in the jaws and Voila large work surface when needed. 
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## TerryDowning

The number generally refers to it's weight holding capacity.

225 means it is rated for 225 pounds
425 - 425 pound load bearing capacity.

Search you local craigslist, you may be able to find a higher quality older model for less money.

You can also check out the work mate of your dreams thread for tons of workmate info.

I still regularly use my workmate 300 that I have had for 30 years! I need to replace the tops, they're thrashed and falling apart. But it still does the job. so yes.


----------



## paulnwa

Thanks to all of you who took the time to answer my inquiry. I am still considering using a Workmate, but I am also looking at building a simple cabinet.


----------



## a1Jim

If all you want is a router stand why not make one? I have an older workmate and it seems to work fine the few times I've used it.


----------



## Tedstor

Paul- I use my Workmate mostly as a stand for my miter saw or lunchbox planer. The moveable jalws make it possible to clamp the machine into place. But I also use the WM for a variety of other purposes. Its nice to have a portable workbench that can easily be moved outdoors-when your doing work that is messy and/or smelly.

Its also nice that it folds-up and can be hung on a wall when its not in use. Afterall, the purpose of a portable router/sander is somewhat defeated if you have a cabinet taking-up floorspace.

From what I've seen, the newer workmates aren't in the same league as the older models. I have a Type 1(?) from 1979ish. However, even the newer models would still be more than adequate for your needs. I'd definitely consider buying the 425 though. 
Check out my WM below. If you see one of these at a yard sale, snag it in a hurry. I paid $13 for mine. I consider it one of my best buys ever.


----------



## MT_Stringer

I have a Workmate 225 that is 15-20 years old. Still works when I need it. Sometimes I use it to work off of and sometimes I use it to temporarily clamp something so I can work on the end of the work piece.

Now if you have room to leave it set up all the time, you might want to consider making a mobile cart like mine. I think you would like it a lot.

Or, you use the workmate and make a temporary work surface like this one. That way you can put them both away when not needed. Mine hangs on the wall out of the way.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## wapakfred

I have a 200, earlier model. It gets used more for cleaning guns than anything else, though I've clamped a compound bow in it to re string. But the woodworking jobs it does are done really well. There has been a few times it worked for the task at hand when nothing else would. I liked my 200 so well, I later bought a 400, and don't find it nearly as useful. It has a three piece top that gets a little unhandy at times.


----------



## distrbd

I have 6 workmate stands from 225 to 400 and 2 old grey ones from 70s,my main complaint with the newer ones is the way the small leg fold ,those black plastic clamps that lock the legs open/closed get brittle and break,I now use a little Lithium grease on them to make it easier for the legs to fold in or out .
Over all they are still good quality stands ,the 225 is just not as wide as the 400.


----------



## lepelerin

I have the workmate 2000 , simply love it. I do not like the new ones, too small and they seems "unstable"


----------



## Picken5

Paul - I own a Workmate that I've had for maybe 30 years. In my small shop, I'm forced to store most of my smaller stationary power tools such as my planer, spindle sander, miter saw, etc. out the way under a bench or inside a cabinet. But the Workmate nearly always seems to have one of those tools clamped on top it. It's also a great temporary clamping station. And when its not in use, I fold it up and lean it against the wall. I absolutely love mine.

I've considered building some custom carts for these tools, but, frankly, I barely have room for the Workmate when it's set up much less 3 or 4 carts.


----------



## Edwardnorton

I have the very same one as Tedstor posted a photo of. The new ones do not compare or should I say cannot compare to this older model. Sadly the latches that all you to lower the table into the folding position broke and so far, finding replacements is proving impossible.


----------



## GaryLundgrenCrafts

I have the workmate 425 and made a video on it and a handy wheel base. I like the workmate and find it versatile in my shop. See YouTube video at


----------



## MrUnix

Resurrecting a 4 year old thread… I sure hope the OP made their decision already 
For the rest of you who want to talk workmates, this is the place to go:

Workamates of our Dreams

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## OleGrump

Look for an older Work Mate. You should be able to find one fairly cheaply at a yard sale or similar. I bought a 400 new, about 30 years ago, and have used the Hell out of it for ALL kinds of work. Made a few accessories and additions to expand it's capabilities. Your imagination will provide ideas for use. What the hell, even if you just use it as a portable table for clamping cabinet frames or other larger projects, you'll appreciate it.
They are GREAT to have no matter how advanced you shop becomes, AND they can easily be taken wherever you desire when you need/ want to work either outside in your yard or at another jobsite. I second the suggestion to check out the Work Mates Of Your Dreams thread. Some pretty nifty uses are shown there.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I had two of the old Black n Decker models from the '80s. (probably the 200 model).
and was very satisfied with them…... I had them for over 20 years until I gave them away. 
from the price and functionality standpoint - yes, they are handy to have in the shop and home.
I agree with scouring craigslist and yard sales for the older models in good condition.
you might get lucky and score one that has spent its life hanging on a garage wall and only used 4 times.

Note to Self: the Work Mate wooden table top is for woodworking only - not for welding.

.


----------



## OleGrump

One note about Work Mates. The factory installed holes are metric. (Millimeters are for firearms, NOT the woodshop…...) If you want to add more holes to your work top (as most of us do) there are a couple of things you can do. 1. A 13/16 auger but makes a hole in diameter very close to the factory metric ones, which allows you to use the B&D Work Mate stops and holdfasts in the new holes. 2. With some CAREFUL filing, you can get the D&D stops and holdfast inserts to fit a 3/4 inch hole. If you plan to make a completely new and more versatile top as noted in earlier posts, you may want to go with the second option.
BTW, you will want to pick up (or customize) a pair of 12 inch bar clamps with detachable heads to use with the WM. Their uses are legion.


----------



## torea

Chipping in my two cents here for anyone that comes along.

My dad has had a Workmate 225 as long as I can remember and we've used that thing for every possible job. Half the time, it's the go-to handyman workbench, holding up whatever we're working on. The other half of the time it sits on a dolly and holds wok cabinet we're working on or tool that we're using. That thing has been absolutely invaluable.

As such, I asked for one for my birthday last year. I didn't think to ask for a used one so mine was brand new, fresh out of the box. It is my sole workbench for use in the car spot of my 1br apartment. It's definitely not as good as my dad's but it still gets the job done. It doesn't do anything different that I like, so here are some differences/things I don't like in the new one:

both jaws aren't on the threaded rod. On my dad's, both jaws are on the threaded rod, meaning when you twist the knobs, both jaws move towards where they meet in the center. This is great for a variety of reasons, such as faster closing/opening and a tighter-feeling clamp action. On mine, one jaw moves and the other sits in one of three holes. It works, but it's more work to adjust. 
The locking mechanisms seem sturdier on the older model. My model has a small tab on each side with a V notch that rides in a little cutout. At certain places, this notch locks into place. I haven't had any issues yet, but it's really easy to see that this notch could jump from the cutout and stop working, and sometimes it doesn't slide easily, meaning I have to reach down there and move it into the locked position myself. On my dad's workmate, you press a button to release the latch and unfold the bench, and then it locks securely in place when fully raised.

Those are my main two qualms. In general, I also don't like the size of the dog holes, but theyre the same in both models.

Overall, I'm still happy with my Workmate but Im definitely planning on modding it a bit in the future so it's sturdy and does more of what I need.


----------

